# Calcasieu Lake



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Our water conditions are beautiful and the fish are hungry. If we donâ€™t get any spring floods it should just keep getting better. 

RedTail Charters
Capt. Josh Kaczynski
409-554-1325


----------

